# Disable built in laptop speakers but keep heaphone/audio out working



## 1101 (Mar 6, 2010)

Alright I'm running windows xp sp3 on an asus x83v. Normally (and this is how its supposed to work) when I have no headphones or speakers plugged into the 3.55mm jack sound will play from the laptops built in speakers. If I plug headphones or speakers in it will stop playing from the laptop and start playing from the headphones or speakers. Often I will be listening to music through my headphones and somehow or another the jack will come unplugged and the music will start playing through the laptops speakers. This is incredibly annoying. I would like to make it so that sound is NEVER played through the built in speakers (without physically disconnecting them) but still works through the headphone slot. There is no option for this under my sound manager (realtek), my computer's bios, or device manager. Any ideas?

EDIT: everything's (sound drivers, bios) up to date


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

Unless someone else can correct me on this, I don't think there is another way round doing this if you have no such option under the Realtek software to achieve what you're after. It's typically up to the sound software to give you this option, for example, the software for my Asus Xonar DX sound card gives me the option to channel sound exclusively through the speakers even if headphones are currently connected.

Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------



## JEFFINPA (Dec 13, 2009)

1101, you may want to look at the conector sensing when you plug the headphone in to see if the sound manager actually see's headphones connected to your speaker output or if the speaker icon remains there, this will tell you if your headphone jack can be seen by the sound manager, or if is just a by-pass jack for the internal speaker output. if so, try a usb headset, and make your changes to your sounds and audio under control panel.
hope this is of any help to you
Jeff


----------

